# Travel Advertising > Events and Shows >  Events Organizing in Lahore

## benfischer

I came across a couple of different event spaces for rent in Lahore, but I was very fond and impressed by the service and the location of the event space offered by COLABS, which is an esteemed coworking space in Lahore

----------


## lorde

Lahore is a city in Pakistan, the capital of Punjab province. It is shell shockers the second largest city in Pakistan and is located at the confluence of the Indus and Chenab rivers.

----------


## hanna

Through the article, I see that it takes courage, the will  to live has set out difficulties and adversities for me to overcome and become stronger.

----------


## hanna

Wow, this is the best article I've ever read. An article that 1001 games many people need to search hard still can't find and I am proud to be the lucky one to find it.

----------


## caren1337

Now its my dream to visit this place)

----------

